# Congrats Steve Ramsey



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

our very own Steve Ramsey of Woodworking for Mere Mortals, just hit the big time, he is listed as having the number 1 woodworking video on you tube,,, Way to go Steve ( your nuts you know that, right , but in a good way) I personally really enjoy Steve, and obviously many more do, again, congrats. you have earned it, !

http://www.woodworkers-online.com/2011/04/woodworking-video-top-youtube-wood.html


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

awesome! congrats Steve. always entertaining videos and great content!

Thanks Charles for the update


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice job Steve, I like videos. Keep up the good work. Congrats!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats Steve I always enjoy all of your videos. What's your next project ,articulated wooden squirrels doing a hoola?
Thanks for the update Charles.


----------



## Raspar (Oct 12, 2009)

Two thumbs up…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !

S T E V E !
*


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

I can see why Steve's videos have always been fun, informative, and mostly entertaining. Thank you Steve for bringing a new and fun light to the woodworking world.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats Steve


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

so its official Steve is a celebrity! That halloween one you did was priceless.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Outstanding*... And he does all his outstanding work in the RAIN


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

big congrats Steve   
once again you can make your incredible dance …. but be aware the blitz-lights can blind you
and always have a bunch of ballpen with you … the autografhunting hord is just around the corner
you better hire Gage , Ford , Swarzenegger and stallone as bodygards….. now you are famerous … LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Way to go, Steve


----------



## schuft (Apr 6, 2011)

Being a mere mortal, I really dig Steve's videos and articles. Congrats Steve!


----------



## SeaWitch (Nov 5, 2011)

Congrats. I'll have to go watch some of his videos.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

DaveMu get your spammer A** off here, jerk !!!!

This is a dysfunctional family forum and we like it that way,,, so go away


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Right on, Steve.*


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Way to go Steve! Getting the recognition you deserve. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## calicant (Oct 22, 2011)

Brilliant video! Thanks


----------



## Neight (Nov 6, 2011)

Congrats Steve, you put together a great, entertaining show, and you deserve the recognition!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

neat little thing


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Yay Steve! A well deserved recognition.


----------



## ocwoodworker (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome Steve!! We are all very proud of you here at LJ!!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Way to go buddy!
You put a lot in to those videos and it shows!
Congratulations!


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

You go, Rockstar!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

That is wonderful and so well deserved. Steve, you have the ability to make videos that are informative and light-hearted, which make them very compelling, you have the formula just right.
These videos just don't happen, I acknowledge the work and time that goes into them, and you are the best front man for the delivery.
Please carry on and entertain us while we learn.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Steve, This is certainly deserved. Congratulations!

You have your own unique style that really rings with many people (including me), as it's informative, yet entertaining all at the same time. Your injection of personality into each and every video makes it both easy to watch, and learn from you at the same time. Keep it up!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats to you, have enjoyed watching many of your videos!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Congratulations Steve. I look forward to your videos every week. They are always great!


----------



## Gerry1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Congrats, Steve, and PLEASE keep up the good works…..


----------



## willd (Mar 9, 2011)

You sure deserve that title #1 woodworking Videos on YouTube. I look forward to see them every Friday. Congratulations and thanks for making them.


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey guys, wow…how did I miss this post? Kinda weird when you stumble across your own name.

What's also strange is how that video is now nearing 2 million views. Basically it was just a toss-away video that I shot after hearing Roy Underhill describe the process of squishing wood and thought I would give it a go.

But thanks for the congrats. A few years ago I never imagined I would be making a simple project every week and shooting a video of it. Of course that also means there are a lot that fall like lead balloons. This Friday may be an example of one of those. Some sort of advent calendar without all the tedious doors. I'm headed out to the shop now to see how it goes.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

good luck Steve


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Good job


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Congratulations. Your video are good!


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Congrats, Steve. Well deseved recognition!! You so often give me a needed laugh or two with your vids and they are usually very informative also.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

Kudos Steve-0! You have a special place in my wooden heart


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Congratulations, Steve. You da man.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Great job Steve


----------



## ChrisCoopersburg (Apr 22, 2012)

Steve: What you do is great! I look forward to each video-learn a lot, laugh a lot, even sometimes do a little. I will be taking a subscription and hope that helps keep you on the air. I wish you health, success, and happiness.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Number 1 on Youtube. WOW! Considering how MANY woodworking videos are on Youtube, that is an AMAZING achievement!

CONGRATS!

(And to have Charles Neil giving you props… kudoes to you, dude! (In my best "Bill S.Preston, Esq." voice…


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

And the numbers for Steve's video just keeps on climbing…

3,256,006 and counting… Way to go Steve!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Congratulations Steve!

May you have continued success going forward.


----------

